# Why Are My Red Wag Platies Fighting?!?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Unless the fins are getting torn or they're taking scales off of each other, they're probably just acting normally. Males always chase females looking to breed.

Have you checked your water parameters, however? Fish can become more aggressive if their water quality is poor. High ammonia, nitrIte or nitrAte readings can be associated with abnormal aggression levels in fish.

Welcome to TPT!


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Is this in your 55g? That really surprises me actually. Adding more of them could help. Are you sure they are fighting and not trying to breed? After you make sure your water quality is ok and if you have room, add in more, but make sure you have atleast 2 females for every male. I have like 10 Platies in my 55g (I went crazy :icon_roll ) and they are like the most peaceful fish.


----------



## AquaWorld (Jun 5, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Unless the fins are getting torn or they're taking scales off of each other, they're probably just acting normally. Males always chase females looking to breed.
> 
> Have you checked your water parameters, however? Fish can become more aggressive if their water quality is poor. High ammonia, nitrIte or nitrAte readings can be associated with abnormal aggression levels in fish.
> 
> Welcome to TPT!


It's not like that, theyre swimming fast into each other hard, and the other red wags, are getting scared then fighting back. Thanks for the opnion! =)


----------



## AquaWorld (Jun 5, 2008)

JustOneMore21 said:


> Is this in your 55g? That really surprises me actually. Adding more of them could help. Are you sure they are fighting and not trying to breed? After you make sure your water quality is ok and if you have room, add in more, but make sure you have atleast 2 females for every male. I have like 10 Platies in my 55g (I went crazy :icon_roll ) and they are like the most peaceful fish.


My red wag platies were in the 15g tank at first, but yesterday at night we moved them into an established 55g tank, still in the making, more fish to come soon this week!


----------



## ununknown (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, thats how i started off. First a 15g, and now just recently we got a 55g. Look Here


----------



## AquaShrimp (Jun 3, 2008)

*I Have a 55g Tank Too!*

Boy, i really am starting to creep out, 3 people with 55g tanks same pics...:eek5: man...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

AquaShrimp, don't you think your sig is a little disrespectful to TPT? 

And what on earth pics are you talking about?

Is LiveAquaria really this desperate for members?


----------



## AquaShrimp (Jun 3, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> AquaShrimp, don't you think your sig is a little disrespectful to TPT?
> 
> And what on earth pics are you talking about?
> 
> Is LiveAquaria really this desperate for members?


Sorry LL, but it's a website that shows fish and facts about them and algae tanks, stuff like that, its a sig to support TPT.Net, so TPT.Net can get more improved and popular. Plz let me know what i should edit my sig to and that has the name LiveAquaria in it. =)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Removing the "faster than anything on TPT" bit would do the trick. Don't think TPT needs any help getting "more popular" it's a pretty busy forum! LOL


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

AquaShrimp,

Please tell your mom that she missed your meds......:thumbsup: 




Thanx, buddy! roud:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

> A way to make your questions answered faster to anything related with Plantedtank.net, Go to, www.LiveAquaria.com


Your sig is in fact grammatically incorrect. What grade are you in? Also, pimping your site at the expense of the site you are advertising it on is is completely disrespectful.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

LiveAquaria is own by the Drs. I assume that because it offers general (*very* general) care info on the stuff that they sell--AquaShrimp--thinks its the end-all-be-all.


School's out. Summer time. Yada. Yada. Yada. It only lasts a few months......:bounce:

<Off-Hijacked-Topic>

Also, the trench is dug. I'm going out to run 4 20amp circuits from my meter box (200amp), if I'm not back in ~6hrs---*somebody call 9-1-1 !!!!!* :hihi:

</Off-Hijacked-Topic>


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Naja002 said:


> AquaShrimp,
> 
> Please tell your mom that she missed your meds......:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


rep points left for this one.. this wins the funniest wittiest post of the day.. damn.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think once the OP moved his fish into the larger 55gal the issue was resolved.

Kristen made a good suggestion about adding more females to distribute around the male's attention.

What are you going on about now, fsh?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You're mixing up 2 different people LOL AquaShrimp wasn't the OP!


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

AquaShrimp said:


> Boy, i really am starting to creep out, 3 people with 55g tanks same pics...:eek5: man...





lauraleellbp said:


> AquaShrimp, don't you think your sig is a little disrespectful to TPT?
> 
> *And what on earth pics are you talking about?*
> 
> Is LiveAquaria really this desperate for members?


Somehow--call me crazy--but *I think* that the "same pics" is in reference to the "3" posters using this avatar *and* having 55g tanks:











Somebody: *Please* tell me I'm wrong........:icon_eek: 




Torpedobarb said:


> rep points left for this one.. this wins the funniest wittiest post of the day.. damn.



In all honesty, I was only half joking, ok, ok, 25%........:hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Somehow this entire thread just went really really wonky... LOL :icon_eek: 

Hopefully AquaWorld's platies are all happily making babies now like normal platies instead of bashing on each other.:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish1:


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

AquaWorld and AquaShrimp are both from Chicago Illinois according to their info......both have Aqua in their names, both joined this month.......anyone else see a pattern?


edit: They both have 55g tanks too......not a coincidence IMO...haha. Some people get bored apparently......I see it on a forum I moderate all the time...


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, one *needs* medication and the other doesn't.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

JustOneMore21 said:


> AquaWorld and AquaShrimp are both from Chicago Illinois according to their info......both have Aqua in their names, both joined this month.......anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> 
> edit: They both have 55g tanks too......not a coincidence IMO...haha. Some people get bored apparently......I see it on a forum I moderate all the time...



Where do you get the idea that Aquashrimp has a 55g tank? :icon_eek: At this point--I'm not sure he even has a tank--*any* tank.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Post #7 on the first page......look at his post title.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Good Catch! :thumbsup: Never saw that, but I think I'm always distracted by the screaming frickin smilie avatar and now sig too......:hihi: 

Good catch, but the person would have to be awfully Good to pull off those two different personalities......:hihi: The one is just totally whacked, but in a very genuine kind of way......:thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Naja002 said:


> The one is just totally whacked, but in a very genuine kind of way......:thumbsup:


ROFL "totally whacked... but in a very genuine kind of way" OMG that just cracked me up...


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

that big giant smiley looks like Cartman screamin.. "YEAH MOM I WANT MORE CHEESY POOFS" or "NO KITTY.. THATS MY POT PIE! NO KITTY. NOOOOO KITTY" mom.. kitty's being a .....

oh.. I know a certain kitty kitty that is sleeping with mommy tonight! lmao


----------

